# Schwinn Ramshorn  fastback-black



## Pedals Past (Jul 22, 2022)

This bike i bought several years ago it was powdercoated black i cannt see the serial numbers because of it but the older gentleman in So Cal i got it from said it was a 1967. I added the front rack the decal on top of shifter is missing, has a great seat ff/pp buyer pays freight ups bikeflights based from their location or pu in napa ca.  view photos i am not a stingray guy so i can only do my best at answering the questions.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 22, 2022)

$400


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 22, 2022)

nd


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 22, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> $400



sorry


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jul 23, 2022)

$500


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 23, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> $500



sorry


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jul 23, 2022)

$600


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 23, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> $600



getting closer has more in parts than i want -sorry


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jul 23, 2022)

$650


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 23, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> $650



not yet sorry


----------

